# 522 Dish'n It Up Upgrades!



## MHenigan

Here is a letter i got in response to a question I posted for Charlie Chat Q/A...

Dear Mr. Henigan,

Thank you for your email. We have good news for you! Next month we will introduce the 522 receiver- available exclusively through our DISH'n It Up promotion for a low equipment upgrade fee. The DISH'n it Up promotion is available to most customers who have been with us for at least 1 year. You can log in to www.dishnetwork.com/myaccount <http://www.dishnetwork.com/myaccount> for updates on equipment upgrade offers available to you!

Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to www.dishnetwork.com <http://www.dishnetwork.com> or reply to this email.

Sincerely,

Natalie R.

DISH Network eCare


----------



## Cyclone

Interesting.


----------



## jblight

"low equipment upgrade fee", eh? Is that in addition to the DVR fee?


----------



## Capmeister

Hey, while I'm not with Dish anymore, that sounds pretty nice--maybe they're learning to treat the current customers better?


----------



## Jacob S

I am thinking that it will be $50 or $100 if you went the lease route.


----------



## Bob Haller

well 522s were available on e bay for well under $200. A 100 fee plus $5 a month rent plus $5 DVR. $10 a month will be very profitable for E.....


----------



## Jacob S

The good thing about leasing them is that its their problem if something goes wrong with it, the warranty does not run out on it.


----------



## garypen

It does come with a 1 year warranty if you buy it.


----------



## Randy_B

Bob Haller said:


> well 522s were available on e bay for well under $200. A 100 fee plus $5 a month rent plus $5 DVR. $10 a month will be very profitable for E.....


 But if I trade in the 510 I got for $99 for the 522 for $50, then my bill doesn't change at all (unless there is a lease in addition to the add'l receiver and DVR fees) and I get a 2nd two tuner box (I have a 721). I like that. Maybe. Devil is in the details.


----------



## Chris Freeland

Bob Haller said:


> well 522s were available on e bay for well under $200. A 100 fee plus $5 a month rent plus $5 DVR. $10 a month will be very profitable for E.....


If the 522 is your only receiver, the $5/mo rental fee also includes your locals for no charge and you can have independent channel selection on 2 TV's. If the 522 is an additional receiver then the $5/mo rental fee replaces the $4.99/mo mirror fee, still a wash, the only extra monthly fee that E* gets is the $4.98 DVOD fee which is the same as the 510.


----------



## 1A12

Chris Freeland said:


> If the 522 is your only receiver, the $5/mo rental fee also includes your locals for no charge and you can have independent channel selection on 2 TV's. If the 522 is an additional receiver then the $5/mo rental fee replaces the $4.99/mo mirror fee, still a wash, the only extra monthly fee that E* gets is the $4.98 DVOD fee which is the same as the 510.


I have two 510's and AEP+locals. Am I understanding you correctly? If I replace one of my leased 510's with a 522 my monthly bill will not change ? If so good deal.


----------



## Randy_B

1A12 said:


> I have two 510's and AEP+locals. Am I understanding you correctly? If I replace one of my leased 510's with a 522 my monthly bill will not change ? If so good deal.


Really a pretty good deal for you. With the AEP, you don't get the DVR fee either. Your bill will not change at all + you get another tuner.


----------



## Randy_B

Chris Freeland said:


> If the 522 is your only receiver, the $5/mo rental fee also includes your locals for no charge and you can have independent channel selection on 2 TV's. If the 522 is an additional receiver then the $5/mo rental fee replaces the $4.99/mo mirror fee, still a wash, the only extra monthly fee that E* gets is the $4.98 DVOD fee which is the same as the 510.


If you get the 522 on the lease, which includes locals, and you have been subscribing to locals prior to getting the 522, do you get the price of the locals taken OFF your bill once you start paying the lease fee?


----------



## 1A12

Somehow I don't think I'm going to be that lucky. Anyway my bill goes up 4 dollars Feb.1st. If that was the case my bill would go down 1 dollar after it was all said and done. Heck I get a reduced bill and a extra tuner. Don't think that would happen. I'll just be happy with the 522 and my bill staying the same.


----------



## srrobinson2

1A12 said:


> Somehow I don't think I'm going to be that lucky. Anyway my bill goes up 4 dollars Feb.1st. If that was the case my bill would go down 1 dollar after it was all said and done. Heck I get a reduced bill and a extra tuner. Don't think that would happen. I'll just be happy with the 522 and my bill staying the same.


Does anyone know when the promotion will start? The web site has some details, but the enroll online button does not work yet.


----------



## Mike Richardson

I have DHP, when this is available I plan to take out two leased 301s and replace with a 522. Since I have AEP, I will ultimately save $5 off the bill and this will cancel out the AEP price hike! I'll move the 501 to a bedroom so my grandmother will have the only 301 in the house (she doesn't need PVR she cant even use Guide).

This is great too because one bedroom's TV is rarely used so I will send the 522 TV2 to that room and have recordings default to that TV.


----------



## Randy_B

srrobinson2 said:


> Does anyone know when the promotion will start? The web site has some details, but the enroll online button does not work yet.


Tues, Feb 1.


----------

